# Towns along the Lehigh  (revised!!)



## pontilguy (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry!!  Something got lost in the upload!!  I have yet to see a Deegan from the Lehigh Valley!


----------



## rando (Feb 6, 2012)

Bob,
 You are killing us with these killer sodas ya keep posting !! Where was Nusbaum from?  You have any from Walnutport? Wasn't it just a lettered bottle as well.  Do you have the elusive Hottenstine tall blue in your arsenal? Oh and thanks again for the DS, real nice addition.
 Randy


----------



## pontilguy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Randy.  The Nusbaum hails from Weissport.  I did have a "W. Siegfried" from Walnutport marked Union Glass Works, but traded it for some nice Tamaqua stuff.  I've never had a tall cobalt Hottenstine (yet).  Glad you're happy with the DS.  Take care.


----------



## pontilguy (Feb 9, 2012)

More precise info on the Nusbaums.  The example marked "Nusbaum & Brothers" is actually from Weissport, and is iron pontilled.  The "1862" variant reportedly is actually from Lehighton but is not marked as such.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 10, 2012)

nice top on the G.E.

 we dug one dated 1864 in Parryville a few years back...
 a shame they're not pontiled.....

 jim


----------



## pontilguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Jim.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the Nusbaums also are embossed with the dates 1861 thru 1864.  I've seen one of the 1863 examples.    ~Bob.


----------

